# Urgent. Received an unsafe driving warning.



## theauthor217 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I’m deactivated. What do I do?!


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

Get a real job and get on with your life. I promise you, it would be the best move you could ever make...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


Pax to paxhole. Can I ask you how your driving habits are according to you?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JoeK333 said:


> Get a real job and get on with your life. I promise you, it would be the best move you could ever make...


I couldn't have said it better myself. These stupid ratings are stressing me out, especially when I hear about all these people with 4.95 ratings and thousands of rides.

I KNOW 100% AM GIVING THESE INGRATES 6 STAR RIDES EVERY F-ING TIME!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

With all the negative feedback and accusations of drivers ,Uber refunds the fares based on lies from paxhole.Reason why Uber is losing money globally.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. These stupid ratings are stressing me out, especially when I hear about all these people with 4.95 ratings and thousands of rides.
> 
> I KNOW 100% AM GIVING THESE INGRATES 6 STAR RIDES EVERY F-ING TIME!


I got one once.
" speeding"
Ok
I was doing 60 mph
BUT
THERE ARE NO POSTED SPEED LIMIT SIGNS IN THAT PARKING LOT !

Pure speculation & Heresay!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I wouldn't worry to much about it. Surely one rider complaint of speeding out of every thousand rides wouldn't be anything to worry about. Three or four every thousand rides would be a different story. As long your not above whatever average Uber has figured you will be fine. Just think about all the idiot drivers out there still driving.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> What do I do?!


Slow down maybe?

Just a thought.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


the app tracks your speed, braking..so you were either indeed speeding or it doesnt matter what you do or say..they will send you a warning based on a money grab from a pax. I cant stress this enough: DONT WORRY ABOUT IT, IGNORE ALL CORRESPONDENCE FROM UBER/LYFT! Turn off email notifications, if its important they will reach you.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Safety is paramount at Uber...for our driver-partners as well as for our passengers. Heed the warning you were given and be certain to drive safely and courteously at all times.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You may be driving too fast and not realize it. You and the people who normally ride with you (i.e. your family, friends, etc.) are used to your driving style and may not notice anything wrong. A complete stranger, maybe not so much. Drive like you're taking your grandma to church.

If you really are driving the speed limit, etc. and riders are just lying on you, then there's really not much you can do. You are driving at Uber's discretion and they can and will deactivate you for whatever they want and will have a fresh new driver (or two or three) out to replace you before you even realize you were deactivated. You can have a dashcam, but Uber may or may not care to see the footage and still deactivate you.

Best advice I can give if you drive full time is to have a back up plan, sign up with Lyft and other companies, etc. If you drive part time, plan your budget like Uber can go away at any minute (and still sign up for Lyft, etc.).


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


Slow the F down



CC SalesVP said:


> Safety is paramount at Uber...for our driver-partners as well as for our passengers. Heed the warning you were given and be certain to drive safely and courteously at all times.


What a waste of a valued membership for a forum....on a forum rate scale, your a -10 stars for you posts


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I got one once.
> " speeding"
> Ok
> I was doing 60 mph
> ...


LOL!


----------



## theauthor217 (Apr 6, 2018)

george manousaridis said:


> Pax to paxhole. Can I ask you how your driving habits are according to you?


I'm not sure I understand. I mean, obviously, my opinion is going to be a bit biased. I'm not sure that my opinion is very indicative of my actual driving habits.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> I'm not sure I understand. I mean, obviously, my opinion is going to be a bit biased. I'm not sure that my opinion is very indicative of my actual driving habits.


how do you actually drive etc.... hard brakinhg....hard acceleration.....sneak in behind cars on a clogged intersection.....hiw close do you pull up behind anoyther car and so on.


----------



## theauthor217 (Apr 6, 2018)

george manousaridis said:


> how do you actually drive etc.... hard brakinhg....hard acceleration.....sneak in behind cars on a clogged intersection.....hiw close do you pull up behind anoyther car and so on.


I prefer not to take chances. If I don't think I can get into an intersection, I wait. Sometimes I accelerate hard, but I try not to. I end up HAVING to brake hard just because of the sheer amount of self-entitled pedestrians who just assume you'll give them the right-of-way.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> I prefer not to take chances. If I don't think I can get into an intersection, I wait. Sometimes I accelerate hard, but I try not to. I end up HAVING to brake hard just because of the sheer amount of self-entitled pedestrians who just assume you'll give them the right-of-way.


ok,reason i asked is many paxs are very sensitive.About driving and habitual driving.But every rider is different and perceive differently.I am not stating your a bad driver ,but bad habits die hard and im not perfect either. Maybe to avoid an accusation from a honest paxs,you should refine driving habits.Its all good and i hope you get better feedback.


----------



## theauthor217 (Apr 6, 2018)

george manousaridis said:


> ok,reason i asked is many paxs are very sensitive.About driving and habitual driving.But every rider is different and perceive differently.I am not stating your a bad driver ,but bad habits die hard and im not perfect either. Maybe to avoid an accusation from a honest paxs,you should refine driving habits.Its all good and i hope you get better feedback.


I'm still just...Uber worried, for lack of better term. Also, what is a pax? I've never heard the term until today.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Will as all other respectable members stated above you either kind of speeding and riders where bit sensitive, Or you simply had a paxhole who reported you for free rides nothing personal nothing to worry about
If Uber deactivated you and you have strong evidence countering their claims such as dash cam footage can easily file a lawsuit and big possibility you win it as one of my colleges did


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


I'm in the same boat as you. After 2 years/6,000+ trips/4.9 rating, with zero complaints or warnings, I suddenly have 3 complaints since last November, including one for alleged speeding and another for alleged "uncomfortable traffic maneuvers". I really don't understand it. I'm not aware of driving any differently the past few months than one or two years ago. There were no such complaints during any trip, and of course Uber support refuses to provide specifics. Unfortunately, Uber can deactivate at their discretion, without caring about the facts of what happened. At this rate, I have to consider that I will get shafted eventually in spite of my best efforts.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. After 2 years/6,000+ trips/4.9 rating, with zero complaints or warnings, I suddenly have 3 complaints since last November, including one for alleged speeding and another for alleged "uncomfortable traffic maneuvers". I really don't understand it. I'm not aware of driving any differently the past few months than one or two years ago. There were no such complaints during any trip, and of course Uber support refuses to provide specifics. Unfortunately, Uber can deactivate at their discretion, without caring about the facts of what happened. At this rate, I have to consider that I will get shafted eventually in spite of my best efforts.


Yep, same situation....drove almost two years and never a complaint.....drove a mean woman that I knew a bad ride from the second she she got in the car.... right after a 1 star and safety complaint (probably for a free ride or two)


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep, same situation....drove almost two years and never a complaint.....drove a mean woman that I knew a bad ride from the second she she got in the car.... right after a 1 star and safety complaint (probably for a free ride or two)


Yeah that's why I have Lyft on the side 
If Uber all the sudden deactivated me 
I will just file a lawsuit I will enjoy dragging that pax in the courts they will lose way much than a free ride they will regret the day they decide to slandering me
Uber likes the publicity being in courts all the time 
They can avoid all this drama all over if they have better rating system better investigation process they already have phone support why they don't make them more efficient


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

theauthor217 said:


> I'm still just...Uber worried, for lack of better term. Also, what is a pax? I've never heard the term until today.


Pax=passenger
Paxhole=Uber or Lyft passenger


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

My dash cam tracks my location and speed. With riders in the car, I drove a little over the speed limit. When no one is in the car, I unplug the camera so I don’t incriminate myself.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I got one once. "speeding" Ok I was doing 60 mph
> BUT THERE ARE NO POSTED SPEED LIMIT SIGNS IN THAT PARKING LOT ! Pure speculation & Heresay!


One time a came upon a traffic sign that read* "15mph ahead."*
I counted 5 of us in the vehicle.
I made it through that school zone in no time at all!



Ubering around said:


> If Uber all the sudden deactivated me I will just file a lawsuit I will enjoy dragging that pax in the courts they will lose way much than a free ride they will regret the day they decide to slandering me


You ain't gonna do snit!


----------



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


Don't worry. Will never happen.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> One time a came upon a traffic sign that read* "15mph ahead."*
> I counted 5 of us in the vehicle.
> I made it through that school zone in no time at all!
> 
> You ain't gonna do snit!


Don't be so sure I will drag your lovely paxhole to the court 
If you don't believe in human rights and workers right it's up to you 
Good thing you're are not there back in 1920's when workers direct action gave us the 8 hours limit you would try to dehumanize them for not obeying the Uber of their times


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Don't be so sure I will drag your lovely paxhole to the court


You ain't gonna do snit!


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You ain't gonna do snit!


Huh very old fashion trolling repeating your self ok LOL!
Anyway in the real world is totally different


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Anyway in the real world is totally different


Your "world" is me living rent-free in your head while you dream about a _get-rich-quick-sue-everybody scheme _that's never going to materialize.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Your "world" is me living rent-free in your head while you dream about a _get-rich-quick-sue-everybody scheme _that's never going to materialize.


Dude you clearly have issues
I didn't stated that I will sue everyone to get rich
You assume a lot of not existing things
Maybe it's me who is penetrating your brain cells for willing to defend my self with most possible means against unlawful possible termination there are lawyers specialised in that
But anyway I should stop reply to you since it's just trolling materials for you


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

And don't forget, if you are deactivated, *N E V E R* use Uber as a customer and don't ride with others who do.



RynoHawk said:


> You may be driving too fast and not realize it. You and the people who normally ride with you (i.e. your family, friends, etc.) are used to your driving style and may not notice anything wrong. A complete stranger, maybe not so much. Drive like you're taking your grandma to church.
> 
> If you really are driving the speed limit, etc. and riders are just lying on you, then there's really not much you can do. You are driving at Uber's discretion and they can and will deactivate you for whatever they want and will have a fresh new driver (or two or three) out to replace you before you even realize you were deactivated. You can have a dashcam, but Uber may or may not care to see the footage and still deactivate you.
> 
> Best advice I can give if you drive full time is to have a back up plan, sign up with Lyft and other companies, etc. If you drive part time, plan your budget like Uber can go away at any minute (and still sign up for Lyft, etc.).


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


act right


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> With all the negative feedback and accusations of drivers ,Uber refunds the fares based on lies from paxhole.Reason why Uber is losing money globally.


Not a refund but more a credit on a next ride, pretty much the same thing I guess lol


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Not a refund but more a credit on a next ride, pretty much the same thing I guess lol


Happened to me 3 months ago.4 young drunk children,on surge x1.9,made drive round in circles,then complained to Uber inneficient route. Uber adjusted down the fare.End result another complaint and refunded entire fare.Not a leg to stand on.But its life and live and learn


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Not a refund but more a credit on a next ride, pretty much the same thing I guess lol


Worse actually.... they go buy crack with a refund. With credit, they get another crack at scamming a different driver.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Safety is paramount at Uber


I know you believe that, but there is a dead woman in Tempe who disagrees with you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Some people like old ladies consider speeding if you go 1 mile over the speed limit.


Theoretically speaking, they're correct.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Paxhole (a-hole passenger) just wanted a free trip.


----------



## Driven to Drive (Apr 4, 2018)

Had a young women vomit in my vehicle on St Pat's Day. I gave her a 1 star rating and submitted a "damage" report to Uber. Uber confirmed my $150. fee and about 1/2 hour later I got a 1 star rating and an unsafe driving complaint. I complained to Uber & the complaint went away but not the 1 star. Sucks!


----------



## Eric75G (Jan 18, 2018)

CC SalesVP said:


> Safety is paramount at Uber...for our driver-partners as well as for our passengers. Heed the warning you were given and be certain to drive safely and courteously at all times.


"Our".........are you Uber Oz?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> One time a came upon a traffic sign that read* "15mph ahead."*
> I counted 5 of us in the vehicle.
> I made it through that school zone in no time at all!


So, yeah, 75 mph. I get it, but that's a truly weird and, frankly, discriminatory speed limit sign. For someone like myself who lacks any brains, I would be in breach of the law traveling at _any _speed under those rules.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

follow the posted speed limit and you'll be fine.


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Again I say. Get duel dash cam.

Then put this sign up in car.

To all my passengers;
I'm a professional driver. I will do everything in my power to get you to your destination safely.
But, if you should feel unsafe at anytime, please ask me to pull over. 
Cancel the trip and request another ride.
Be advised that the dash cam can be used to support or dispute your claim.
I'll be happy to respond to any questions you may have on this topic.

Thank You. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

theauthor217 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over a year, I have received over 1200 5-star ratings, over 200 compliments. I am currently at a 4.87 overall star rating. However, today, I received a complaint that I was driving too fast, and a message from Uber warning me that repeated complaints could result in account deactivation. I am so worried now. The person I talked to on the phone said I have a very clean record and not to worry, but that I could only receive this kind of warning a couple more times before I'm deactivated. What do I do?!


Go to a GLH (forget phone & email support--they're not even Uber employees). Remind them that they monitor your driving and can see if you were driving too fast, or if the pax lied. They'll probably remove the flag and the down-rate.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep, same situation....drove almost two years and never a complaint.....drove a mean woman that I knew a bad ride from the second she she got in the car.... right after a 1 star and safety complaint (probably for a free ride or two)


Hmm...I got the same thing and I've been driving 2+ years..I knew my time was coming, sad thing is the passengers don't care what it takes to get that free ride. I was waiting to see what tip the couple was going to leave and looks like they got a free ride instead making fake accusations of unsafe speed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

theauthor217 said:


> I prefer not to take chances. If I don't think I can get into an intersection, I wait. Sometimes I accelerate hard, but I try not to. I end up HAVING to brake hard just because of the sheer amount of self-entitled pedestrians who just assume you'll give them the right-of-way.


You realize of course that pedestrians actually have right of way, you don’t have to give it to them.


----------

